# Some more information relating to Saturdays accident.



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys,

I know this is a difficult time for everybody who knew Rob, and i appreciate i may be in the minority here, but I feel very strongly about the poor lady who died in the accident.

The police have now released her name and a little bit about her, and I feel that as much as we mourn Tweenies loss, another family mourns the loss of thier daughter and partner.

I hope people don't feel i'm guilt tripping them by making them read this, but please take a look at the following link

The Harlow Herald - UPDATE: Family remembers woman who died in fatal car crash in Harlow on Saturday


> THE family of a woman who died in a double fatal crash in Harlow on Saturday afternoon have paid tribute to her.
> 
> Nicola Newland, 38, from Rivermill, Harlow died in the four-car collision on Third Avenue shortly after 4pm. A 31-year-old Hoddeston man, named as Robert Gallagher, was also killed in the crash.
> 
> ...


I know there are lots of conversations about fund raising, and know it may be crass to include this family in that fund raising, but it might be nice if people consider the role the Air ambulance played in trying to save her, and perhaps donate something to the emergency services that no doubt saved Harry's life and did their best for this poor lady.

I hope people don't think i'm out of line

Mook


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

RIP Nicola, my thoughts go out to you and your family in this terrible accident.

Mook - John and I have already discussed your comments regarding the collection, it will be dealt with in due course and with the blessing of both families.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Not crass at all. Two people sadly lost their lives in this terrible accident. That we did not know one of them makes this no less of a tragedy and no less of a loss. There has been a lot of outpouring of emotions on this site for those affected and we have all been aware that others have been affected equally not just those we know. Any fundraising that is done for this should be in consideration of all involved in this terrible incident, anything less is inconsiderate and uncaring for all those equally affected by this


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Not crass at all. Two people sadly lost their lives in this terrible accident. That we did not know one of them makes this no less of a tragedy and no less of a loss. There has been a lot of outpouring of emotions on this site for those affected and we have all been aware that others have been affected equally not just those we know. Any fundraising that is done for this should be in consideration of all involved in this terrible incident, anything less is inconsiderate and uncaring for all those equally affected by this


:thumbsup: Spot on there mate, totally agree


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Good post Mook. Thanks.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

R.I.P Nicola our thoughts are with you and your loved ones.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Very positive, very unexpected.............I hope the forum can get something together soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thoughts are also with the family and friends of this lady, it's tragic for all involved.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

I also think you are spot on Mook. RIP Nicola.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Still cant believe it.

Thanks for posting this Mook. My thoughts go out to the family and friends of Nicola, another unnecessary loss


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Thoughts are with the family and friends of both Rob and Nicola. R.I.P


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

RIP Nicola.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes - R.I.P Nicola.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Rest in peace Nicola. i read the words on the cards with the flowers last night, they were beautiful. you clearly were very loved by many people and my most heartfelt condolences go out to your friends and family.
RIP nicky.


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

R.I.P. Nicola...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mookistar and Fuggles you are both spot on.. 

RIP Nicola.. My thoughts go out to her family and friends..


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Not crass at all. Two people sadly lost their lives in this terrible accident. That we did not know one of them makes this no less of a tragedy and no less of a loss. There has been a lot of outpouring of emotions on this site for those affected and we have all been aware that others have been affected equally not just those we know. Any fundraising that is done for this should be in consideration of all involved in this terrible incident, anything less is inconsiderate and uncaring for all those equally affected by this


Excellent words...

RIP Nicola


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

RIP Nicola, my thoughts go out to her family and friends

James.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A very good post Mookistar.
Rest In Peace Nicola. Condolences to your family and friends.



Terje.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

thoughts go to the family, RIP Nicloa


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

100% with you there.


Rip.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

R.I.P Nicola


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

RIP Nicola...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

RIP nicola. My thoughts are with your family.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Agree with above....

RIP


----------



## mr_maj (Feb 8, 2005)

R.I.P Nicola


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

Mook, this thread is one of the reason's why they made you a mod:thumbsup:

And Fuggles, a post out of the top drawer again.

RIP Nicola


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

R.I.P. Nicola.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Rest in peace Nicola, so sorry for your family and friends, our condolences to everyone that's been affected by this shocking tragedy 


Cliff and Angie


----------



## Yas (Jan 15, 2006)

RIP Nicola, condolences to family and friends


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

R.I.P ,condolences to the friends and family.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

R.I.P. Nicola, am so sorry for the tragic loss to all your friends and family.
All of our thoughts are with you.
bob


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

RIP Nicola


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

RIP Nicola, I have also read a few of her cards, I feel for the loss of a family member and once funding and everything goes through with the FLO with Essex Police, a donations account will be opened, I think SimplyMo and a few others are in charge of that department so they'll be able to keep you in the loop!

My condolences and sorrows go out to you Nicola, may you rest in peace.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

R.I.P. Nicola.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

A very good post Mook ,so terrible for both families.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

RIP Nicola
Heartfelt condolences to your family and friends.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

RIP Nicola...


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

+1 on the whole thread

R.I.P. Nicola


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

RIP Nicola


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys

:clap:

Thank you. I know it is a difficult time, and grief can focus the mind in such a way its difficult to see or deal with little else.

The repsonses on this thread from Robs casual aquantences has been really positive, but its the response from his loved ones and closest friends that has really warmed my heart.

Thanks guys for listening to my concerns, and thanks for being able to share my wider view.

Kudos to you all :clap:

Mook


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Nicola may you rest in peace No words can describe this tragedy lads. Didn't even know Rob(i'm sure he deserved the title LEGEND and i'm sure he was a great guy ) or Nicola yet i'm still shocked about this whole situation...


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

RIP


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

R.I.P Nicola


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

R.I.P. Nicola, deepest condolences to your family and friends.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

My condolences and considerations to Lee at this very difficult time. Losing someone close is always hard to bear and can never be easy. Losing them when you least expect is doubly traumatic. I hope Nicola is at peace with her god and looking down on Lee at this difficult time


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rest in peace Nicola,

Chris from Japan


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

RIP Nicola. Our thoughts go out to your family and friends at this tragic time.


----------



## gtsmithy (Apr 4, 2007)

Rip nicola, i'm still in shock that this has happened.


----------



## kevo (Dec 27, 2004)

very,very sad news indeed,Our thoughts are with rob and Nicola`s family..SORRY.


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

A little more info

Tributes paid to Harlow sportswoman killed in crash - News - Harlow Star

May you both Rest In Peace.


Rob


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

RIP Nicola. Condolences to family and friends:bawling:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

R.I.P. Nicola


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

R.I.P Nicola. My thoughts go out to her family and friends.


Tony


----------



## Crusty Demon (Aug 23, 2005)

RIP Nicola

Steve


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

we have now started a new thread outlining how we propose to raise money for Lauren and to donate on behalf of the other people involved in this terrible accident. If you would like to donate, the details can be found in this thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126456-information-those-who-knew-tweenierob.html

or if you wish to go direct to the shop then please do so using this link to take you straight to the shop

Thank you


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

A devastating tragedy of equal proportions to all affected. R.I.P Nicola. 

Nice considerate thread to put up Mook.


----------



## darkfire_uk (Sep 17, 2009)

very well written MOOK,

really heart felt and choked up as i read what peoples thoughts are on this tragedy.....

my condolences from the heart to Nicola's family and friends..

R.I.P. Nicola


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Dear All,

Now that Harry is out of hospital, we are closing these threads to direct users to Tribute Convoy.

We remind users not to speculate about the incident or any ongoing investigation. Any such threads or posts will be deleted.

We pass our condolences to the families of Rob and Nicola.

Thank You.

Admin


----------

